# Question



## turmeric (Jan 14, 2006)

Does anyone know - was Calvin an amillenialist?


----------



## SRoper (Jan 14, 2006)

I believe so. I'm not sure that there was any distinction between postmillennialism and amillennialism back then.


----------



## Mike (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SRoper_
> I believe so. I'm not sure that there was any distinction between postmillennialism and amillennialism back then.


It is my understanding that there was a distinction, and that postmillennialists that far back held to a non-inaugurated millennium. I don't know much about this, though. Can anyone support or refute that understanding? Did that type of postmillennialism go back that far, even?


----------



## Robin (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> Does anyone know - was Calvin an amillenialist?



Yes, Meg...but, it might be best to consider Calvin held the eschatalogical position of the Apostle Paul. No mention of "millennial" is in Paul's writing - yet he describes the two ages.

The word "amillennial" can be a problem.

And yes, years ago, the classic "post-millenial" view was a pretty good match to what is known as amillenialism today. Again, the labels can be misunderstood and can change...the ideas are important to keep clear, as they are taught in Scripture.

Calvin was a devoted student of Paul. It makes sense that he tightly held to Paul's eschat ideas.

Michael, read Paul (lots of his stuff) to understand that "non" millenarian position. 



Robin

[Edited on 1-14-2006 by Robin]


----------



## Mike (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Robin_
> Calvin was a devoted student of Paul. It makes sense that he tightly held to Paul's eschat ideas.
> 
> Michael, read Paul (lots of his stuff) to understand that "non" millenarian position.


I have read all of Paul's stuff (in varius depth), and I believe I understand his position. This involves understanding his view within the context of what Jesus and Daniel and John and others express, through the analogy of faith.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jan 14, 2006)

Calvin would be best described as an optimistic Amillennialist. This is what I'd gamble to say MOST Reformed/Presbyterian people are today, although many claim to be Postmillennial without holding to a literal thousand-year millennium (therefore, they are not actually Postmillennial). But, redefining theological terms that are well grounded seems to be en vogue.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks all!


----------

